# I would like to introduce to you,



## Frankie (Mar 5, 2010)

I got back from New York late this afternoon. My two studs had tore down a wall, barns a mess, dogs acted like caged animals, but all are fine. I'm still trying to figure out why I thought it would be ok to leave my teenager in charge of the zoo, but that's a whole new thread.

The trip was good, but short on time and long on driving. Thankfully the weather was great!!

The VERY best part was Riley got to come home yesterday and I was still there.




So I spent the first 2 days with Blake and 20 month old Aidan, and then Riley yesterday!! Aidan was non too happy to come home from school yesterday to yet another baby.

Blake is doing so very well, he is growing stronger by the day!! He is laid back, nothing bothers him and he sleeps like a rock. He watches everything and makes the funniest faces when he sees something different.

Little Miss Riley expresses most with her hands. Always moving them and having different poses with them. She came home on 2 medications. The hardest part though is she can't cry due to the vent. They are hoping it repairs in time, but for now she always has to be in sight as she can't be heard. But bless her heart, she sure does try!

I have a new camera and my program won't let me do crud, so Terri has been so very kind as to post pictures for me, just give her a second. Thanks Terri so much!!!

Blake is the larger of the 2 by 2 pounds. The one is of my daughter holding both of them for the first time, it also shows how much bigger Blake is. By themself, Blake is the one asleep and Miss Riley is taking it all in.

They are both true miracles and I wanted to share these special babies with all who have kept them in your thoughts and prayers. It took so very many people to get them to this point, and you were a part of that.

Again, from our family, we deeply thank you!!

Thanks again Terri for helping me out, I so appreciate it!!

You are all the best!!


----------



## minih (Mar 5, 2010)

Here you go Carolyn, they are very precious


----------



## Frankie (Mar 5, 2010)

THANKS Terri!!

#1 is Riley

#2 is Blake

#3 my daughter with Riley on the left.

#4 Blake on the left.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 5, 2010)

Frankie- CONGRATS TO THE WHOLE FAMILY!!! They are truly beautiful little miracles!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been waiting and waiting for this update! They are absolutely beautiful! And to hear that Riley got to come home, too! So many blessings going around. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful babies with us. And I'm glad to hear you made it safely home. I'm sure you are counting the days already before you can go back. We will continue our prayers that these babies continue to grow and thrive.

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## barnbum (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful... just beautiful.






How did you ever put them down and return home?



When can you go back?


----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what precious souls, I think they are just so adorable...

Thanks for sharing, I am so happy for you all











Congratulations Grandma, now where is your picture with the babies?


----------



## minie812 (Mar 5, 2010)

AAWWW, you have alot to be proud of there GRAMMY


----------



## Frankie (Mar 5, 2010)

Leaving was not easy, I think I cried through 3 states. But I do believe I'll be going back near the end of April.

I do have a few with me, but with Terri doing it for me I didn't add those. Maybe later when I get the program working.

We are sooooo very proud of them and the little fighters they have already become!! I am extremely proud of my daughter!! She is the best mom and just does what is needed like she has been doing it forever. But I am some what mad at her,,,she had twins 3 weeks ago today, and this morning she put on a size 4 jeans! I've never had twins and can't wear a 4!!

Thank you for the kind words. We happen to think they are pretty darn special.

I've got to admit, you guys have done so very much, I just couldn't wait to share them with you,,,very special people as well!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm just SPEECHLESS all around!!!!! My pregnancys and births went so easy it's rediculous! This is such a miracle. Bless these babies and the big brother! We can't leave him out! He needs to know he is just as special!!!! What a gorgeous family you have Carolyn!!! I hope you can sleep well tonight! Those Grandchildren of yours are tough to the MAX!!!! Please keep us up to date on their progress and as many pictures as you can provide!!!! None of us will ever get sick of seeing them and hearing of them!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 5, 2010)

What a beautiful family. They have all worked so hard to get where they are. Congrats and take a deep breath Carolyn!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so glad Riley is home and that both babies are doing so well...and thanks so much for the pictures. We have all been pulling for them for so long they are family to us, too!

Oh, and by the way...a size 4! I'm mad at your daughter, too! LOL


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Mar 5, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! An answer to all our prayers. I'm delighted the whole family is together and doing so well. I know it was hard to leave; but you'll be back! Grandchildren pull at our heartstrings, too!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## crponies (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pictures of these precious babies!


----------



## Mona (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww, what beautiful little babies. CONGRATULATIONS, and so glad they are coming along so well!


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2010)

I am very happy to hear they are both doing well! They are very cute little snuggle bunnies!


----------



## REO (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG!!!

THERE

THEY

ARE!!!!!!!!!!

They're beautiful!

At long last! Since you first posted they were expected, we've all been waiting to meet these forum newest babies! WHOOO HOOO!!!!

I'm so thrilled that you got to go meet them BOTH and that they're doing so well!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of our two beautiful miracle babies








So glad that little Riley made it home for your visit. Your daughter must be so relieved and thrilled to have her family all together at last.

Thank you for the pictures, we shall expect lots more and continuing updates on their progress, bless them both.

Anna


----------



## Barbie (Mar 6, 2010)

What beautiful babies! I've been waiting for this day along with a lot of other people. I'm so glad Riley is home and that she came home while you were there. She'll catch up with Blake now that she's home. I'm really looking forward to watching them grow.

A size 4???? Wow! She looks so content holding both the babies.

Prayers for continued good health for them.

Barbie


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh they are just SOOO precious



:wub What beautiful little miracles .


----------



## bcody (Mar 6, 2010)

They are beautiful! I am so glad you got to go see them, and that they are doing so good! Continued prayers for them to grow stronger.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 6, 2010)

What ADORABLE babies! I pray things continue to improve for them.

Carol


----------



## Miniv (Mar 6, 2010)

What a beautiful family....... Congratulations to all.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, I got tears in my eyes seeing the wee ones - congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so glad you're able to see them!!! Does your daughter have a computer? If so maybe you could both get web cameras so you can really watch the babies grow



. What a beautiful family,love the pic of your daughter holding the babies



.


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 6, 2010)

Carolyn,

They are both just adorable! What wonderful, precious babies! I am so glad that you got to spend time with them and how wonderful that little Miss Riley got to come home while Grandma was still there.

Thanks for sharing the pictures - we will continue to keep Blake and Riley in our prayers.

Lots and LOTS of HUGS!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh how very sweet is that. What a blessing they are. Your daughter looks like she is in heaven, just lovely.


----------



## GOTTACK (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh they are both just adorable, thanks for the photos- keep them coming

Lisa


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 6, 2010)

congrats

priceless

they are so cute.

i am glad they are doing well.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and continued prayers. It appears both babies are happy to be home. Both are eating well and awake a little more each day.

So they do not have to run to the cardiologist several times a week for Blake, they have given my daughter a machine to measure his saturation levels. That is what they check him for, and with him doing so good, she can check that accurately and only go once every 2 weeks. Much easier with what is actually 3 babies she has to get out. His surgery has been pushed back more.



More time for them to be "normal" and adjust.

Thanks again for your prayers, good thoughts, and well wishes.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome news Carolyn, just AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 7, 2010)

minih said:


> Here you go Carolyn, they are very precious




Now that is pure sweetness





I am so happy for you all


----------



## wildoak (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful babies, but I imagine you already knew that.



Glad to see they are home and doing so well, congratulations again to all of you on a job well done!

Jan


----------



## Connie P (Mar 8, 2010)

Absolutely GORGEOUS babies! Congratulations again on two tiny miracle babies!


----------



## Marty (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## Frankie (Mar 8, 2010)

Both babies were at the doctor today, and things were good, good, GOOD!!!!!

Riley is up to a whopping 6 pounds even!



Blake is at 7 13! Both had a small amount of testing and again, all good!!

Their mom going on almost no sleep, is chipper, up beat and very tickled!!! Dad is kinda glad, he goes back to work tomorrow.

Who'd of thunk a month ago it would kind of, almost be normal at this point!

So many blessings, so much to be thankful for, so many to thank! It must be November. Nah, more special at other times of the year!!

I do believe our family will have Thanksgiving year round for years to come!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 8, 2010)

WooHoo,that's great!!!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, they are so beautiful...





I'm so glad to hear they are doing so well. They're amazing little miracles and so beautiful.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2010)

Carolyn, Congratulations on these two beautiful babies!! I've been following your story intently from the beginning, and I'm so happy for all your family that things are going so well for Blake and Riley. I was astounded at their birth weight! Both of them weighed more than my daughter did when she arrived 3-4 weeks early.

I wish you continued good health for the babies, and all the Lord's blessings on them.


----------



## Reble (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update, that is really good news,

amazing how everyone involved is doing so well.


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! They are are two beautiful babies. It's wonderful news that they are now home from the hospital.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words, we happen to think they are pretty special!






They have both had a great week and are doing well, appointments today with the cardiologist.

I can't believe they are already a month old!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe they are a month old either! I'm estatic they are doing so well. They are special kids, thats for sure!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 17, 2010)

I think my daughter some how needs to earn frequent driving miles, she is always on the way to a doctors appointment. Saw the heart doctor, Riley is doing well, her heart is very good.



She is up to 6 10 and is starting to squeak some, so maybe her vocal chords are improving, still could be months before they know, but is a sign of improvement. She is awake a lot more and notices everything. She loves big brother Aidan to talk with her and has different expressions just for him. Blakes saturation levels continue to drop, so his first surgery will most likely be in 3-5 weeks. He sleeps a lot, but his body needs for him too.

They took them all out yesterday for the first time, grocery shopping, and it took twice as long to get through the store. All very nice people stopped to see them. My daughter answered the same questions many times over, but she just giggled about it.

Aidan has decided 2 babies will be ok to keep, they just can't be in his room,,,they get the bath tub! He's considerate though, they do get a blanket.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 17, 2010)

So glad to hear things are going well! Continued prayers for those two beautiful miracles! And so glad to hear Aidan decided they could stay!

Barbara


----------



## Reble (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated, you are sure blessed


----------

